# What happens when too cold?



## Nay (May 18, 2009)

Hi all, I have a question for the experts. If torts are outside now and the temp goes too low, like almost freezing. what happens to the torts?I do bring them in at night when it gets back to this cold, but worry that if it happens and I don't get them in? It seems drop in temps will happen most anywhere any of them live, and would assume once they warm up they would be fine and should I take them inside everytime? I have 2 RFs, a leopard and an ornate. and am prepping the indoor cleaned out for the summer tort table as we speakl!! We had 85 degree temps two weeks ago!
Thanks nadine


----------



## Laura (May 18, 2009)

some are hardier then others. individuals and species. if it isnt prolonged cold and they can get somewhere protected and not wet, they 'might' do ok if they warm up again during the day. 
or they might get a URI. can you set up a outdoor area on a timer with a heat source, so if you cant make it home, they have a chance to stay warmer?


----------



## Nay (May 18, 2009)

Actually Laura, thats a Great idea!! I have an electric fence around the pen, so I have electricity right there. Now I have to go to enclosures and see what folks have set up outside!! And I just got my fancy tort tables built, hubby will be Sooooo happy to hear more. I did just bring them all in and a couple were buried so deep, I wonder if they would have been fine, plus it doesn't feel like it will get that low. I just panic.
Thanks Nadine


----------



## bettinge (May 18, 2009)

By diging in deep, they effectively are part of the mass of the dirt around them. By doing this they are insulated from fluctuations in temperature over the short term. 
With this said, I get nervious when the temps are anywhere below 40, and I have a heated hut. Its said that a tortoises eye tissue will freeze quickly in freezing temperatures, and loss of eye sight likely. Thats why I use 40 as a "safe zone".


----------

